# How many HL and Specialty ETL's does your store have?



## Sisyphus (Sep 7, 2022)

For larger, but not Super's, do you have more than one Market and one Logistics ETL? Do specialty areas get a separate one?


----------



## lucidtm (Sep 7, 2022)

We are a semi-large Target (over 55 mil probably going to go over 60 this year if Q4 rolls like this entire year has been rolling) but not a super. We have 1 ETL SE, 1 ETL HR, 1 Specialty ETL, and one GM ETL. That's it. We need more for sure... but it does not look like that is happening any time soon.


----------



## BrandonRM303 (Sep 7, 2022)

My store has 1 ETL GM & Food, 1 ETL GM, 2 ETL SS, 1 ETL Inbound, 1 ETL S&E, 1 ETL HR we technically have 2 S&E ETLs but the 1 is on military leave right now.


----------



## boringClerk03 (Sep 8, 2022)

The terms you're using are outdated, fam.


----------



## MrT (Sep 8, 2022)

boringClerk03 said:


> The terms you're using are outdated, fam.


There's nothing wrong with those terms?


----------



## countingsheep (Sep 8, 2022)

Small store. We have one etl specialty. One etl inbound. 5tls. 2 in softlines. One market. One opu. And one up front.Thats it :/


----------



## lokinix (Sep 8, 2022)

65M Store here

Store Director
ETL - GM & Food
ETL - Speciality
ETL - HR
ETL - S&E
ETL - AP
TL - Inbound/GM
TL - Inbound/GM
TL - GM
TL - Speciality
TL - Speciality 
TL - Speciality (formerly Home GM TL)
TL - Food Service/SBux
TL - Food & Bev.
TL - S&E
TL - S&E
TL - Closing
TL - Fullfillment
APS (treated as a TL)
VML (treated as a TL)
PML (basically does her own thing)


----------



## Nauzhror (Sep 11, 2022)

~50M store

Store Director
ETL GM & Food
ETL HR
ETL Specialty Sales
ETL Service & Engagement
TL GM
TL GM
TL GM
TL Specialty Sales
TL S&E
TL S&E
TL Style
TL Food & Bev
TL Starbucks
TL Closing
APTL
VM
PML

We had two Style TL's, one quit and has never been replaced for 6+ months.
The GM situation is a mess because we had a Fulfillment TL transfer to being a GMTL, and then just hired a new GMTL for the position we transferred Flex TL to, not really sure what's going on there, I assume someone will be changing positions as a result.


----------



## BrandonRM303 (Dec 16, 2022)

I think we are 90 million dollar store ( I can’t remember) 

-Store Director
-ETL GM Sales 
-ETL GM & Food
-ETL inbound (x2)
-ETL specialty sales (x2)
-ETL S&E (x2)
-ETL AP
-ETL HR
-3 inbound operations TLs
-1 Fulfillment TL
-4 GM TLs
-3 closing TLs
-1 HR TL
-6 specialty sales TLs
-2 food & beverage TLs
-4 S&E TLs
-1 food service TL (does not have alarm codes or master building key)
-2 VMs (does not have alarm codes or master building key)
-1 PML (does not have alarm codes or master building key)


----------



## spottymcspot (Dec 17, 2022)

We have
SD
1 etl SS
1 etl se
1 etl gm
1 etl hr
1 AP tl
3 inbound/ gm tl
3 ss tl
2 ff tl
2 setl
1 beauty tl
1 Starbucks tl
1 grocery tl 
1 closing tl


----------



## TargetN00b (Dec 28, 2022)

My store is low volume (but not chain or small format). We have:
SD 
1 SS etl
1 gm etl
1 se etl
1 hr etl 
1 ap tl
2 gm tl
1 fulfillment tl
2 se tl
3 ss tl
1 fb tl
1 Starbucks tl
1 closing tl
1 vm
1 PML


----------

